# Shocks for 65' Convert.



## XceedVne (Aug 16, 2019)

As I have stated before, I am not a mechanic. This being said, after doing some research I am a bit confused as to which shocks to put on the car. I was looking for something that would also allow me to adjust ride height to get it to the level I want. I do have a new set of 4 stock springs, my understanding is adjustable shocks are just for ride, not height. I also understand spring overs should not replace springs as mounting points for shocks were not meant to hold the weight. I don't want to get the car back on the frame only to see it sitting nose high or low. Is there a shock that adjusts ride height but allows stock springs. P.S I don't want to install an Air system.

Second question. Has anyone installed the lower box kit in their rear control arms? I would be interested to hear if its recommended by anyone. Thank you in advance.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Shocks are NOT used to adjust ride height. Replace the springs.


----------



## XceedVne (Aug 16, 2019)

OK. I haven't put the body back on yet. So the only course of action if I don't like the ride height is to get different springs, or put in spacers or compressors? Also, what shocks do you like Jim? Daily driver not track car.


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

XceedVne said:


> OK. I haven't put the body back on yet. So the only course of action if I don't like the ride height is to get different springs, or put in spacers or compressors? Also, what shocks do you like Jim? Daily driver not track car.


As Jim said, shocks don't do height... unless its a race coil over and there's no other independent coil spring. Shocks simply control the rate of suspension compression. That being said, I always use Bilstein... Can't go wrong... But there are cheaper shocks that work fine.

If you like stock GTO height, then you'll like it with new OEM coils. 

If you want the rear higher, then you need to add coil spacers. 
If you want the front or rear lower, then you need to by lowering springs or cut some coil off of what you have.
Raising the front is tricky. You would use big block with air conditioning and that would likely be the beefiest that there was. However, raising and lower the front does change suspension and steering geometry. It can all be corrected, but it's worth noting.


----------



## XceedVne (Aug 16, 2019)

Awesome. Thanks for the info. Is boxing the rear lower control arms worth it?


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Only if adding a factory type sway bar


----------



## XceedVne (Aug 16, 2019)

Great, Thanks.


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

XceedVne said:


> Awesome. Thanks for the info. Is boxing the rear lower control arms worth it?


Most people say yes. I've done it. I recently replaced all of my rear control arms, springs, and shocks. Here's a cool video on A Body rear suspension.


----------

